# [SOLVED] Toshiba Tecra S2 VGA Display Driver



## seannatt (Nov 12, 2008)

I need someones help. I cant find the correct drivers for my toshiba tecra s2 laptop. Its running windows xp sp2 from what i can tell it doesnt have the nvidia graphics card in it but i could be wrong. 


When i go into device manager and i select to update the drivers automaticly it sayd its cant find the correct drivers. It is listed as a standard vga video display. 

PLEASE HELP BECAUSE I CANT SCROLL THROUGH WEBPAGES PROPERLY.. 

Thanks


----------



## DLGibson92 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Tecra S2 VGA Display Driver*

have you solved this yet also what do mean when you say i can tell it doesnt have the nvidia graphics card in it if its nvidia you can go on the website and allow it to search your system for the driver or an update for the driver the website is: 

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us


tell me if it works thanks 
David


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba Tecra S2 VGA Display Driver*

Hi,
According to the spec sheet for a Terca S2 (under Detailed Specs)
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...&selFamily=1073768664&selModel=893051|PTS20U#

You have either:


> • ATI MOBILITY™ RADEON® X300 with 32MB DDR SDRAM
> • NVIDIA® GeForce™ Go 6600 with dedicated 64MB DDR
> SDRAM
> • NVIDIA® GeForce™ Go 6600 with dedicated 128MB DDR
> SDRAM


Under the DOWNLOAD tab here:
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...&selFamily=1073768664&selModel=893051|PTS20U#
Input your OS (XP SP2) 
Instead of ALL Categories input DISPLAY.
This will narrow it down to 3 different drivers.
The NVIDIA® GeForce™ Go 6600 is listed.

If that does not work run Belarc Advisor:
http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html
Download and run it.
It will give you a report. Look through the report and POST what you find under Display (Graphics) Adapter.
Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## seannatt (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Tecra S2 VGA Display Driver*

hey guys thanks for all of your help i have followed all of your instructions the nvidia drivers both dont work neither does the ati driver they all say the they cant find the hardware or that the system doesnt meet the requirements. 

Under the belarc display section it has come up with this :
Video Controller (VGA Compatible) [Display adapter]

I hope this helps, thanks heaps for all of your support


----------



## seannatt (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Tecra S2 VGA Display Driver*

edit the last nvidia display driver i installed for the G6600 has worked thank you so much for your help...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba Tecra S2 VGA Display Driver*

I am glad you have the issue resolved.
Bill


----------

